# Pain, Sweat & Tears



## 15369 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone:I was diagnosed with IBS/D 8 months ago, I went thru all the typical tests. I am 56 yr. old Female. Never had this before.I understand there are three degrees of this "syndrome" Mild, Moderate and disabaling.I have the Disabaling. I have been in pain nearly every day..all different degrees of it. MD had me on Bentyl for nearly two months did nothing, but make me Mental..I guess thats why they call it "Mental Bentyl"...I am taking Robinul it helps the pain and diarrhea. What Im wondering is? I seem to cry all the time the severe pain comes,I have the chills, I get very depressed. I talked to MD he suggests Anti-depressants with Robinul. I don't want to take a pill to help my mood, when my mood is my pain! Get rid of the pain return to near normal living again and that would lift my spirits. What do you think? any suggestions? Please help....


----------



## 16282 (May 11, 2005)

Hi, sorry to hear you are feeling so bad. I have chrons and have days like that too. The depression is awful, you just want to feel normal again, don't you? We are all in this together thats why we post on these boards, ya know? I personally get so sick of docs prescribing drug after drug to mask or put a band-aid on the problem instead of just listing to the patient. I bet half of us with chronic pain are somewhat dependant on some sort of narcotics after a while. I am so worried I am headed in that direction. I try to just COPE all of the time. I don't take narcotics unless I completely have too and only take a xanax once in a while to calm myself when feeling so uptight or depressed. I personally don't like antidepressants, they of course have thier side effects along with all the other drugs us patients take. SO in my opinion and that is all it is, an opinion. You have to do what you think is best for your own body and mind, not always what the doc seems to think you need. If you can't cope at all regardless of the state of mind you try to put yourself in, maybe you do need help from an antidepressant drug. Feeling miserable with the symtoms we have is hard enough, it mentaly wears on us at some point. Do what you feel (read your body and mind) what will help you get through the days. If it becomes mentaly un managable, then you should think about RX therapy. Good luck,


----------



## 16282 (May 11, 2005)

quickly I forgot to write....there are some antideprssants that are used for pain therapy too.....


----------



## 15369 (May 13, 2005)

Hi D1D2I'm sorry to hear about your chrons too. Yes your right we are all in this together. Thank you for taking the time to write me it's nice to know someone is listining.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Some antidepressants work on the same receptors that cause pain. I don't know the mechanism of Elavil but a low dose of it has been good for pain for many of the people on the board. To be used as an anti-depressant you need a much higher dose. Give it a try.


----------



## 16282 (May 11, 2005)

I was accually on elavil for fibromyalgia and lack of falling asleep. Low dose to start but then I had to keep increasing the mg as I got used to it.....finally I quite taking it. I did seem to be able to fall asleep quicker but it would wear after a while and I would have to increase the dose again. Like all meds they may work at first but if you continualy take them your body gets used to it. Try it, it may work for you.......


----------

